# Frage zum EATX12V Stromanschluss



## dwn201 (24. April 2009)

Ok, nach drei Jahren war ich der Meinung, mir mal wieder einen neuen PC zu gönnen (Core i7, Asus P6t SE etc.). Gestern kamen alle Teile und ich bin seit dem gemütlich am zusammenschrauben. Hab in den letzen Jahre die Hardwarentwicklungen nicht so verfolgt und stehe jetzt vor einem Prob.

Der EATX12V Anschluss auf meinem Board ist *eigentlich *ein 8 poliger Anschluss. Vier Pole wurden aber abgeklebt, so dass man nur noch einen vier poligen anschluss zu verfügung hat. Im Handbuch ist nicht beschrieben, das der Anschluss abgeklebt ist. Vom Netzteil her hab ich auch nen vier poligen 12V Stecker aber ich weiß nicht, ob das ein Unterschied macht, ob ich nun vier, oder denn acht poligen Stecker benutzte


----------



## ashura hades (24. April 2009)

Der 8-polige sorgt für mehr Stabilität. Die meisten Netzteilen haben ja nicht mal einen 8-poligen ATX-Stecker. Ungewöhnlich das es aber im Handbuch nicht beschrieben ist.


----------



## fadade (24. April 2009)

Dass das abgeklebt ist, ist heutzutage glaub ich sogar schon bei allen Boards üblich. Da die Hersteller davon ausgehen, dass der Großteil keinen 8-pol. Stecker hat, werden die anderen abgeklebt.

Wie ashura schon sagte sorgen die vier zusätzlichen Pole für mehr Stabilität!!
Wenn du einen 8-pol. Stecker auch hast, solltest du den nehmen


----------



## dwn201 (24. April 2009)

han nen acht poligen Netzteilstecker und im Handbuch ist auch nur von der acht poligen Buchse die rede. Werde dann die benutzen.

Danke erstmal


----------



## fr0gg3r (12. August 2010)

Ich weis dass dieser Thread wahrscheinlich schon Tot ist, egal, ich hoffe dass mir vielleicht trotzdem antworten kann:

Ich habe auf meinem Board dasselbe (oh wunder), mein Netzteil hat aber keinen 8Poligen Stecker, dafür aber zwei 4polige (auf dem einem steht CPU 1 und auf dem andren CPU 2).

Würde es mir jetzt etwas bringen, wenn ich mithilfe dieser beiden Stecker den 8poligen Anschluss besetze oder kann das zu Problemen führen?


----------

